# 501 Medical Examination



## Koalino (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I just applied for 187Regional Sponsorship Visa.
As soon as I lodge the visa, I've got a medical
Letter in which the Governamet required me to do:
-501 Medical examination
-chest c-ray
-HIV test.

My questions is: 
-does the 501 medical examination contains any urine tests which are able to detecting any drugs?
- are there any "term date" to take those examinations?


----------

